# Acid Blend short..replacement?



## Kayts (Jul 8, 2017)

Using a wine concentrate and have everything almost mixed when dropped bottle of Acid Blend needed 5 T. and only now have 1T- 1 1/2 t in...haven't put in yeast yet..should I put yeast in or wait until I get the Acid Blend and how long can I wait?


----------



## Kraffty (Jul 8, 2017)

Adjusting in the beginning is the best but can add acid at any time if you want to get started now
Mike


----------

